# That was December @ Refined Detail...



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Hi Everybody,

It's been a manic month here at Refined Detail. Apologies for not posting any work on here of late. Man flu has knocked me for six the last couple of days though so thought I'd sift through a few photos for your viewing pleasure!

Below is just a little sample of the work I have been carrying out over the past month. As ever, don't forget you can keep up daily with my detailing work on Facebook and Twitter and now I also post sneak peeks & arty 'behind the scenes' shots on Instagram :thumb:

First up, a 'Deep Sea Blue' BMW X1 X-Drive in for a full bespoke valet. This is for one of my first ever clients over in Sevenoaks (who has changed his car since I first started working for him!) I tend to visit him twice a year to leave him with a fresh base to maintain.

The car was given a basic engine bay tidy, full exterior valet (inc. tar removal, localised correction to remove hedge scratches & light scuffs, hand polish and sealed) interior was also fully valeted including shampoo extraction & pet hair removal. A very long day - only just possible in a day this time of the year:










Next up this 'Buckingham Blue' Range Rover Supercharged being prepared for sale. Another full valet leaving it in brilliant condition for the new owner:




























Next up, a 'Polished Metal' Honda Civic EX GT came into my unit for a full interior / exterior New Car Protection Detail.

Interior protected with G-Techniq L1 & i1, exterior cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate via the DA and sealed with G-Techniq C1.5 Silo Seal, G3 / G4 etc.





































Next up a 'Tanzanite Blue' Individual BMW 640d Gran Coupe in for a full interior valet & basic exterior tidy (car is currently in 'winter mode' with 18" wheels & winter tyres!)

Interior carpets & overmats shampooed before being protected with G-Techniq i1, leather deep cleaned & sealed with G-Techniq L1, gloss trim waxed etc.










Exterior thoroughly valeted and finished off with Auto Finesse Finale:




























Next up, another New Car Protection Detail at the unit in the shape of this 'Lunar Sky' Ford Focus Titanium X. In for 2 days as it required some localised correction and was also booked in for a ceramic coating in the form of CarPro C-Quartz UK.



























































































Interior protected with G-Techniq:
































































Next up, a rectification job for a BMW main dealer on this Limited Edition (1 of 500) 'Santorini Blue' BMW E92 M3 in for a bespoke gloss enhancement detail with localised correction. Finished with Auto Finesse Tough Coat:





































Next up, one of the trickiest jobs of the year when temperatures refused to rise above -2 all the time I was there! This 'Carrara White' (I think?!) Porsche 997 3.8 GT3 RS track weapon. This gets used properly / heavily so was heavily contaminated with tar & rubber strikes.



















Finally, this 'GT Silver' Porsche 991 3.8 Carrera S in for a basic maintenance detail with tar removal and localised spot cleaning of the light coloured interior carpets. Finished with Auto Finesse Finale:




























A very busy month / end to the year! Hopefully I will be able to produce a 2012 highlights video for you all imminently too.

In the mean time, may I take this opportunity to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Cars look great Rich.

Not long recovered from a fight with man flu so I know how you feel good job these girls can't get it, they would never cope

All the best over the holidays :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lots of stunning cars there Rich - 991 Porsche has to be my pick of the bunch though, although the 640d Gran Coupe is a bit of a stunner too!

Thanks for sharing!

Jon


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

some lovely machines particularly like the m3


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Some nice motors in there espically the M3 and GT3 RS.

All the best for the new year .


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work there mate!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

.lots of great work there bud! Loving the M3


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work Rich - Liking the M3 alot.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning month of suberbly clean and shiny cars. Great work showing why you had a busy month. long may it continue. looking forward to 2013 write ups by yourself.

All the best for next year my man.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Some tidy metal there Rich. The M3's quite naughty.
Have a good Christmas mate and you never know we might actually catch up in the new year :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sweet. 

nice to see you still out and about, even with the unit  :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

some lovely looking cars youve had your hands on mate, and produced some great results too 

all the best for the new year


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Love the GT3. The correction shots are always the ones I like to see the most.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work, I'm currently in bed with man flu  I like the civic and I was considering the new shape focus in Luna sky until I found out it was brown


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great work! and a busy month indeed! some lovely cars!

especially the blue M3 and the GT3RS :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great selection Rich all looking awesome!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work, love the silver porsche.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awsome cars and stunning work mate:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Your photos have greatly improved recently as have your cliental by the looks of it. Here's to an even better 2013! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

CarPro.UK said:


> Your photos have greatly improved recently as have your cliental by the looks of it. Here's to an even better 2013! :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, not entirely sure how to take some of that comment :lol: Think you may have me confused with somebody else to an extent in terms of clients as this is the kind of cars I work on day in day out and have done for quite some time now! Look forward to working with the new CQUK as an authorised detailer in 2013 though :thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work, I'm currently in bed with man flu  I like the civic and I was considering the new shape focus in Luna sky until I found out it was brown


I've managed to shake it off to an extent again now, but it's been lingering for about 3 weeks! Hope you manage to shift it before Christmas! Lunar Sky imo is a lovely colour tbh - just needs the right products applied 



ianFRST said:


> sweet.
> 
> nice to see you still out and about, even with the unit  :lol:


Cheers Ian! Yep I'll still be mobile for some of my work - largely the valeting & maintenance details. Detailing work will be at the unit unless agreed otherwise in 2013.



Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning month of suberbly clean and shiny cars. Great work showing why you had a busy month. long may it continue. looking forward to 2013 write ups by yourself.
> 
> All the best for next year my man.


Thanks Craig, much appreciated! :thumb:



888-Dave said:


> Some tidy metal there Rich. The M3's quite naughty.
> Have a good Christmas mate and you never know we might actually catch up in the new year :lol:


Thanks Dave, :lol: yes hopefully we'll get there in the end! New Years Resolution maybe?!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> Thanks Andy, not entirely sure how to take some of that comment :lol: Think you may have me confused with somebody else to an extent in terms of clients as this is the kind of cars I work on day in day out and have done for quite some time now! Look forward to working with the new CQUK as an authorised detailer in 2013 though :thumb:


Yeah- it came out wrong- sorry! I just meant that your work and your cars keeps getting better and better. :thumb: I better get a sample set aside for you now to apoligise!  :thumb:

Andy


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work, that 991 interior is unbelievable!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice work. Onwards and upwards in 2013.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

dsms said:


> Great work, that 991 interior is unbelievable!


Thank you  Yes the 991 interior is a very nice place to be - can also see a lot of styling queues carried over from the Panamera etc too!



Huw said:


> Very nice work. Onwards and upwards in 2013.


Thanks chap, onwards and upwards indeed - already looking forward to 2013! :buffer:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Some sexy cars there Rich, all looking spot on :thumb:

Loving the M3


----------

